

How the web makes a real life Breaking Bad possible--and legal. - madkahn
https://medium.com/matter/19f753fb15e0
Designing your own narcotics online isn’t just easy—it can be legal too. How do we know? We did it.
======
mooreds
This was fascinating. Just one more example of how the internet, by driving
communications costs near to zero, is changing everything. (Though the
emergence of China as a manufacturing superpower is a major factor as well.)

------
obiefernandez
The original title of the article is much better.

